# Euro Tunnel Booking



## Dixi (Oct 6, 2006)

We are off on our first trip across the water in May we are going to Switzerland to see our Daughter and will be using Euro Tunnel I have been on the web site to look for available dates and cost the booking form does not mention anything about Motorhome lengths does it not matter what length you are iff you travel this way the ferry sites all ask what length you are by the way we are 8.5 metres
tag axle


John


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

No concern about length, only if you use gas to power the engine, simple as it comes.

tony


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Van*

Hi

With Eurotunnel, one size fits all, so whether a Bambi Rascal or an RV, one price for a motorhome. It can mean that the crossing are better value than the ferries for larger motorhomes.

Russell


----------



## Dixi (Oct 6, 2006)

many thanks for your replys the price for my van was almost the same price as the ferries but the advantage being shorter crossing and quicker

by the way Russel I had a problem with my lights this week-end the warning light came on and sure enough the rear near side light was out, I switched off the ignition and tried the lights again and it worked I have now swapped the bulbs around and will see what happens now, same vehicle Fiat 3.0 seems it is a common thing with 3.0


John


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

John

Not been asked on any of our trips, make sure you answer no to LPG on the 1st or 2nd booking page, it relates to LPG fuelled vehicles, you are allowed upto 47kgs of gas which will need to be isolated before you get on the train, they usually check that it is off, leave your fridge on 12 volt or off while on the train and you will be loaded last of all, so don't get too concerned if you are left on your own in the check in lanes, get some water ready for a brew in a flask or if you have a low voltage kettle.

Enjoy your trip, if you have any more questions then post away

Chris


----------



## Dixi (Oct 6, 2006)

thanks Chris I wil beelar this in mind when i travel I have loads of questions so I will take up your offer at a later date

John


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Van*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> With Eurotunnel, one size fits all, so whether a Bambi Rascal or an RV, one price for a motorhome. It can mean that the crossing are better value than the ferries for larger motorhomes.
> 
> Russell


And you can get screwed (by Eurotunnel)

Rascal Motorhome pulling a camping trailer. Say 1200kg GTW and 8m Long might pay as much as £300 or more one way.

On the same trip there could be an RV that weighs 10 tonne and 10m long that would pay just £150.

Expect your fare to as much as double if towing on Eurotunnel.

TM


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

and when you get there, don't worry if they don't load you onto the train that you booked, and think they've forgotten about you...... I was all by myself and wondered why all the cars got on and I was left by myself!!! then I got onto my own train, all by myself, with 2 lorries, and that was it!!!


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

HeatherChloe said:


> and when you get there, don't worry if they don't load you onto the train that you booked, and think they've forgotten about you...... I was all by myself and wondered why all the cars got on and I was left by myself!!! then I got onto my own train, all by myself, with 2 lorries, and that was it!!!


I booked our first Eurotunnel trip yesterday, and having seen cars boarding the train on TV I was bothered about the height of our Autosleeper. I was reassured that motorhomes don't board the same carriages as the cars do, as they are double deckers. Motorhomes go in a full height carriage. Phew! that's a relief.


----------



## Bryansdad (Aug 24, 2010)

Using the Tunnel for the first time next month. Only booking a one way ticket as no firm date for return, however, whilst doing a price check for a return trip noted a £30 surcharge for the pet dog. Seems a little bit harsh! I guess it is to cover some extre admin costs for rentering the UK??


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Bryansdad said:


> Using the Tunnel for the first time next month. Only booking a one way ticket as no firm date for return, however, whilst doing a price check for a return trip noted a £30 surcharge for the pet dog. Seems a little bit harsh! I guess it is to cover some extre admin costs for rentering the UK??


It's £30 whether you are on a ferry or train or pull it behind you swimming across.

Mike


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

Bryansdad said:


> Using the Tunnel for the first time next month. Only booking a one way ticket as no firm date for return, however, whilst doing a price check for a return trip noted a £30 surcharge for the pet dog. Seems a little bit harsh! I guess it is to cover some extre admin costs for rentering the UK??


Be careful if you are using Tesco vouchers, think I am right in saying that travel has to start in UK ie you can't use them to book a single from France. You can use them to book a return from UK and alter the return date. Also the £30 for the dog cannot be paid for with Tesco vouchers.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Zozzer said:


> HeatherChloe said:
> 
> 
> > and when you get there, don't worry if they don't load you onto the train that you booked, and think they've forgotten about you...... I was all by myself and wondered why all the cars got on and I was left by myself!!! then I got onto my own train, all by myself, with 2 lorries, and that was it!!!
> ...


Hi Zozzer
yes theres plenty of headroom as the coaches go in there as well.

You will be last on as they like to keep the gas well out of the way so when all the other cars dissapear and your left there in thw waiting lanes dont get panicking and think they have forgotten. you usually get called on 5 mins before the departure time.
I wouldnt go any other way as its sooo easy
Phill


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

hi just booked with P.O 8.79m tag end of Jan going out end of march coming back £80. :roll: that will do me :wink:


----------



## trevor007 (Apr 20, 2008)

They serve a nice breakfast in the terminal that if your tight for time you can take away and eat in the MH wile waiting for your train. 

Depending on your crossing time, i personally try and book an early one because of loosing the hour in France so i can drive a good distance the other side before stopping the night. 


You will also defiantly be stopped at customs to check your gas is off but don't worry if you still have it on up until then.



Trev


----------

